# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Διαμοιρασμός ΙSDN σε 3 Η/Υ

## bak

Υπαρχει ISDN  ΓΡΑΜΜΗ σε 1 Η/Υ και θέλω να μοιράσω την σύνδεση σε αλλους 2  Η/Υ . Πώς μπορεί αυτό να γίνει τεχνικά δυνατό ? Αν εχω ας πουμε κάρτα δικτύου στον 1 Η/Υ (που έχω την ΙSDN) και μετά καλώδιο UTP ΣΕ SWITCH και μετα απο εκει στους υπόλοιπους ίσως? καμια ιδέα?

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

υ.γ όποιος μπορεί ας απαντήσει και απόψε γιατι επείγει πολύ.Ευχαριστώ

----------


## sdikr

με διαφόρους τρόπους, πχ  με ενά isdn router  το οποίο θα έχει το καλό οτι θα μπορούν να κάνουν χρήση του Isdn  όπως θέλουν και όχι μονό για internet (πχ fax, direct calls)

ή το να κάνεις ενα δικτύο   με switch Και κάρτες δικτύου και να δουλέψεις με το internet connection sharring (υπάρχει στα xp)

----------


## weater

Θα ενώσεις τα 3 pc με utp και με το switch και στη συνέχεια θα ορίσεις ότι η δύνδεση dialup μέσω του υπολογιστή που είναι πάνω του το netmod ότι είναι κοινόχρηστη.

Πήγαινε μετά στις ιδιότητες της "τοπικής σύνδεσης" του pc που έχεις το netmod και δώσε static ip 192.168.0.1 , subnet mask: 255.255.255.0

Στους άλλους υπολογιστές δώσε static 192.168.0.xxx (xxx => 2~255), subnet mask: 255.255.255.0 και default gateway: 192.168.0.1 , για να μπορούν να δούν το internet μέσω το υπολογιστή που έχεις το Netmod. Έλεγξε ακόμη τα firewall για να επιτρέπουν την πρόσβαση.

Καλή τύχη  :Smile:

----------

